

Swift Language Guide (ePub download, no iBooks needed) - feifan
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l317o8knyb0zwzs/Swift%20Programming%20Language.epub

======
dfc

      > No part of  this publication may be reproduced, stored  in a retrieval
      > system,  or transmitted,  in any  form  or by  any means,  mechanical,
      > electronic,  photocopying,  recording,  or  otherwise,  without  prior
      > written permission  of Apple Inc., with  the following exceptions: Any
      > person  is  hereby  authorized  to store  documentation  on  a  single
      > computer  or  device  for  personal  use  only  and  to  print  copies
      > of  documentation for  personal  use provided  that the  documentation
      > contains Apple’s copyright notice.

------
mikevm
The EPUB won't open in Adobe Digital Editions (on Windows). I opened it as a
ZIP file instead, and it seems like it is probably meant for iBooks only.

~~~
feifan
That's possible…downloaded from iBooks, pulled from the depths of its library
and shared on Dropbox for everyone's convenience :P Sorry about that

~~~
jamestomasino
Opens fine in Calibre for converting to other formats. Thanks!

